# Dragster Amplifier repair



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a class AB 4 channel Dragster Audio Art DH-1804 amplifier that goes into protect automatically. I contacted Chris at dB-r a couple years ago and he said more than likely output transistor(s) would need to be replaced. Well dB-r no longer works on these types of amplifiers so I am in need of contacts as to where to get this amplifier serviced.

It's a well built amplifier and has a very nice sound to it. I believe they are (were) an Italian company. Amplifier says built in EU (European Union)



















Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

This amplifier was manufactured by GT Trading in Italy, the company behind the STEG brand. Since the original GT Trading company went bankrupt in 2008 (by the way, GT Trading is in business again and STEG amplifiers are also available again), the former GT engineering team formed MOSCONI. So I would recommend to contact ORCA, the US distributor of MOSCONI. It shouldn't be a big problem for them to repair the amp or to get support from the engineer, who actually designed that amp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Zed would be able to repair it, or Perry Babin would be able to do it. I have Perry's contact info if you would like to contact him about it. Perry is the guy that runs the Basic Car Audio Electronics

If you have a digital multimeter go ahead and test all the legs on the output transistors. On www.bcae1.com there is a page that tells you how.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow that is news I wasn't expecting about the amplifier being affiliated with Steg and Mosconi.

Thanks for the information.


After I posted I went and did a search and found Perry's site at BCAE. I shot him an email.

Also contacted Zed and Steve at AmpMedics.

Thanks for the quick reply guys.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the pics, but some of those caps located around the transformers look like they're bulging. Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike_Dee said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics, but some of those caps located around the transformers look like they're bulging. Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Caps are fine. I think your eyes are playing tricks on you.


----------



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

nice amp where did you get it i used to have the same amp


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

jason19 said:


> nice amp where did you get it i used to have the same amp


Dream Makers Audio in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina in 2004!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

OldSkool_08 said:


> Dream Makers Audio in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina in 2004!


Did you ever get the amplifier repaired?


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> Did you ever get the amplifier repaired?


No not yet. Summer time vacations and family have me strapped for now. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Email this gent right here.

tommy.dodd @ ampenstein.com

He does fantastic work with very good prices.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Inferno333 said:


> Email this gent right here.
> 
> tommy.dodd @ ampenstein.com
> 
> He does fantastic work with very good prices.


Thank You I have talked with him and yes he does great work at great prices. I have read nothing but great things about him.


----------

